# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Vector, home robot, Dream Labs, LLC, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Anki, Inc.

Digital Dream Labs, LLC

Home page - digitaldreamlabs.com/vector
anki.com/en-us/vector.html

"Vector by Anki: A giant roll forward for robot kind." on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Vector is Cozmo for grownups

Published on Aug 8, 2018




> Anki believes this robot is well positioned to offer users the gateway to the next generation of home robots.

----------


## Airicist

Vector: Anki’s tiny robot that wants to hang

Published on Aug 8, 2018




> Anki launched a Kickstarter for Vector, a new ‘home robot’ that looks a lot like their last product, Cozmo. Vector is always-on and a lot more powerful. It basically has the guts of a smartphone including a faster processor and Wi-Fi. In the season finale of Processor, Dieter visits Anki’s office to talk to the people that made Vector.

----------


## Airicist

Vector by Anki Trailer | Reaction + Breakdown + Hidden Easter Eggs?!?

Published on Aug 8, 2018




> Today we check out the new Trailer for Vector! The new robot by Anki, the mastermind company behind Cozmo.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Vector, the tiny home robot

Published on Aug 8, 2018




> Want a robot that rolls around, plays blackjack, and can bug your kids to clean up their rooms? Vector's your guy.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing VECTOR - DAY 1- Anki's New Cute AI Metal Robot (FULL REVIEW + FREE VECTOR GIVEAWAY!)

Published on Oct 10, 2018




> Today we unbox the all new $249.99 VECTOR robot by Anki! This amazing new robot is similar to Cozmo but with huge upgrades! From a high def camera to 4 microphones! This thing is amazing! Watch as we unbox and go through all the small details you will not find in any other video! 
> 
> VECTOR SWEEPSTAKES! Win a FREE VECTOR ROBOT! Rules are simple:
> 1) Comment down below on any of our new VECTOR videos!
> 2) HIT SUBSCRIBE! (I WILL DOUBLE CHECK haha!)
> 3) Share with your friend!!
> 
> Thanks for watching!
> Khan

----------


## Airicist

#HeyVector... I meet VECTOR the new Robot from Anki | by Matt Denton

Published on Oct 12, 2018




> This video is a paid review & test of the new Robot by Anki - VECTOR. Vector is an always-on cloud connected autonomous home robot with heaps of personality!

----------


## Airicist

Let's Play! VECTOR - DAY 2- Anki's New Cute AI Metal Robot 

Published on Oct 12, 2018




> Today we play the all new $249.99 VECTOR robot by Anki! This amazing new robot is similar to Cozmo but with huge upgrades! From a high def camera to 4 microphones! This thing is amazing! Watch as we unbox and go through all the small details you will not find in any other video!

----------


## Airicist

Anki Vector unboxing & demo | James Bruton

Published on Oct 24, 2018




> Anki’s first home robot with personality. This video is sponsored by Anki. Vector is fully autonomous, cloud-connected and always-on, alive with personality, highly-intelligent, aware of his surroundings through touch, sight and sound. Say "#HeyVector" to get his attention!

----------


## Airicist

Anki Vector unboxing

Published on Nov 1, 2018




> CNET editors unbox the Anki Vector.

----------


## Airicist

ANKI VECTOR ROBOT Review, Version 1.1 Update - See Vector In Action!

Published on Nov 16, 2018




> Anki Vector Robot Review.  We are super excited to review Vector.  We have done a number of videos on COZMO and now we meet the smarter, always-on robot - Vector.
> 
> A big thank you to Anki for supplying Vector for the review.

----------


## Airicist

VECTOR weds ALEXA - Update Robot Showcase!

Published on Dec 19, 2018




> Today we check out the new update by Anki as Alexa is integrated into Vector! This unique feature allows you to have access to Alexa and still enjoy Vector. This is a huge step for the robot and hopefully we see more to come!

----------


## Airicist

Vector unboxing Cozmo comparison

Published on Mar 22, 2019




> In this video we start a new video series which will revolve around Deep learning (thanks for the amazing support you gave to the youtube poll asking this ).
> We will use Vector robot from ANKI as platform to execute our own projects, due to its ease of use and robustness. Its also a very cheap robot for the amazing spech you get.
> We will unbox it and compare it with the OLD COZMO. Stay to the end because we have recorded some nice Vector with COZMO play.

----------


## Airicist

Vector 2.0 production assembly

May 26, 2021




> It's all coming together (Vector 2.0, that is)! Share in our excitement when you watch one of our technicians show off how easy it is to reassemble Vector 2.0 with its new battery compartment.

----------


## Airicist2

Vector by ddl | Now with Amazon Alexa built-in

Aug 23, 2022




> Vector is made to hang out and help out, with Amazon Alexa built in, his ability to help out is extended even further.

----------

